# How to stop my horse from taking the bit and running?



## HBroom (10 November 2017)

Hello,

I am hoping someone will be able to give me some advice in regards to stopping my horse from taking the bit and running with it. He is a 17 year old Irish Sport Horse and is normally perfect to hack out on and stops and starts when I ask. But today when I rode out with 3 friends and had a canter, he dropped his head, took the bit and ran. He pulled so hard I almost came out of my seat and really struggled to bring his head up and stop him. He did it twice more, each time getting harder to stop. Once we had slowed down he was back to listening to me and being the perfect ride; no jogging or throwing his head and didn't at all try to go faster.

We haven't had a fast ride in a couple months, so I'm unsure if it was just him being overexcited at us finally having a canter/gallop? I am not a hugely confident rider due to having a horse bolt with me a few years back and landing me in hospital, so when I go fast, that's always at the back of my mind. Maybe I'm too tense in my seat and that causes him to run away from me or I'm too harsh with my hands, so he drops his head to relieve the pressure? 

I'm wondering whether having more frequent fast rides would help him to calm down, as when I first bought him we would have a canter almost every ride and he was a gent. So much so he slowed to a walk when a horse bolted in front of him. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## GirlFriday (11 November 2017)

Was he behind and wanting to keep up with the others/racing the other horses (ie wanting to be in front and happy once in front) or just running off (wanting to move faster than you did but also pulling away from the other horses)?

Some horses will 'race' but not move far ahead once in front, some just don't want to be left behind and some just like the speed because they are feeling a bit fresh. (Plenty do more than one of the above!)

I agree tensing/constant pulling won't help so I'd try to have a think about what he is thinking/aiming for next time you try. Up to you if you feel safest trying cantering in company (because other people around), with someone on foot (if that helps either of you relax) or alone next time... At least if you're thinking about what he is thinking that will give you something to concentrate on. I always rather loved hacking alone once I got used to it and had a horse I trusted but would one day (when it is higher on the list of priorities) like to ride out with an instructor too... Do you have one with a horse at your yard at all?

ETA: Obviously the aim is to get him to listen to you whatever he is thinking but sometimes I find having an idea of what they will do helps me feel more in control as I know what I'm working with. (I've ridden one who would never race in company, no desire to be in front at all, but gallop for joy alone and also one who was very keen to be in front but would slow right down once there for example)


----------



## Pearlsasinger (11 November 2017)

For safety's sake, at his age, I would use a 2-rein bit, like a Universal or a Pelham, so that if he grabs the bit, you can bring the curb rein into play and have rather more control, in addition to following GF's good advice.


----------



## emilyjeff (11 November 2017)

Hi, sorry to hijack your thread but I have the same problem.

I am a 37 year old returning rider, small and lightweight, loaning a 14.2 13 year old cob who is strong, he's currently in a dutch gag which is what he has always been ridden in. As I understand it that's quite a harsh bit and works on lowering the head? Anyway, hes great to school and jump but is worse out hacking, not too bad on his own or with one other but in a group he is a nightmare. Especially if I am at the back.

My YO/ instructor has always told me to pull back on the reins and then give a bit so that I don't end up fighting him. The problem is like today I felt him take the bit and then just run, I had pretty much no control at all- not a nice feeling. Any suggestions please people? YO occasionally rides him and seems to get on ok but she is way more experienced than me.


----------



## Auslander (11 November 2017)

My big lump will tank me if he gets a chance - and once he's got away from me, I've got no chance of stopping him. I anchor him by wedging one hand on his neck, with that rein quite short, and using the other rein to check and release repeatedly to keep him in his box. I inadvertently went for a canter with him in a Happy Mouth the other week, and managed to (just) hold him in it.


----------



## HBroom (12 November 2017)

The first two times he was at the back of the group, so I think he probably was trying to catch up and get in front of them all as once we got there he did stop. But the second time there was only one horse in front and he was very difficult to stop, so not sure what he was thinking then.

Next time we go out, I'll only go with one horse to see if he behaves differently then. The y/o is a very experienced rider so I'll go out with her next time to see if she can give any pointers. 

At walk and trot he is more than happy to be behind and when I first bought him he was happy being behind in canter. So maybe he was just over excited and getting carried away?


----------



## HBroom (12 November 2017)

He also has a bit which I think is a three ringed continental Waterford, tried to upload a photo but I don't know how to or if you're allowed. Would that stop him pulling his head down and taking the bit?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (12 November 2017)

HBroom said:



			He also has a bit which I think is a three ringed continental Waterford, tried to upload a photo but I don't know how to or if you're allowed. Would that stop him pulling his head down and taking the bit?
		
Click to expand...

If you use it with 2 reins, it should have the action of raising the head.


----------



## HBroom (12 November 2017)

Pearlsasinger said:



			If you use it with 2 reins, it should have the action of raising the head.
		
Click to expand...

Ok I'll have to order a second pair and then see how he goes in it. Thank you for your help! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## GirlFriday (13 November 2017)

Flip. That is a serious bit of metal.

You mean like this: https://www.thesaddleryshop.co.uk/p_397_3-ring-waterford-snaffle-continental-waterford

I'd want a (relatively) new rider using that with two reins (one on the snaffle ring only - the one on the lower ring not used at all except 'in emergencies'), or ideally, no reins. I mean it is basically a bike chain with poll pressure. I.e. horse will find it uncomfortable to set teeth against and if rider pulls sideways downright painful. Plus it will lower the horse's head through pressure on the poll (top of head). The more you pull on that the lower the head will get so the rings aren't going to help you if horse lowers head when tanking - they are going to make it worse.

The mouth piece (bike chain bit) TBH will help - through pain.

Personally I wouldn't hack in that bit. I'd get something kinder (and with less poll pressure - anything with multiple rings like that is going to lever the head down) in the mouth and then school until comfortable with new bit whilst the more experienced rider hacks him for you.

ETA: I'm disagreeing on the action of the bit with the far better rider than me above because the lower rein in particular will apply poll pressure - imagine holding the bit fixed (in your hands/mouth) and pull up and back on the bottom ring - that will pull the top ring forward and down, basically pulling the head down. You can try this with it in front of you to see what I mean.


----------



## HBroom (13 November 2017)

GirlFriday said:



			Flip. That is a serious bit of metal.

You mean like this: https://www.thesaddleryshop.co.uk/p_397_3-ring-waterford-snaffle-continental-waterford

I'd want a (relatively) new rider using that with two reins (one on the snaffle ring only - the one on the lower ring not used at all except 'in emergencies'), or ideally, no reins. I mean it is basically a bike chain with poll pressure. I.e. horse will find it uncomfortable to set teeth against and if rider pulls sideways downright painful. Plus it will lower the horse's head through pressure on the poll (top of head). The more you pull on that the lower the head will get so the rings aren't going to help you if horse lowers head when tanking - they are going to make it worse.

The mouth piece (bike chain bit) TBH will help - through pain.

Personally I wouldn't hack in that bit. I'd get something kinder (and with less poll pressure - anything with multiple rings like that is going to lever the head down) in the mouth and then school until comfortable with new bit whilst the more experienced rider hacks him for you.

ETA: I'm disagreeing on the action of the bit with the far better rider than me above because the lower rein in particular will apply poll pressure - imagine holding the bit fixed (in your hands/mouth) and pull up and back on the bottom ring - that will pull the top ring forward and down, basically pulling the head down. You can try this with it in front of you to see what I mean.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I definitely don't want to cause him any pain when I use it, I didn't realise that's how it worked. Glad i haven't used it yet then! I'll do some research into other means of stopping him from taking and running.


----------



## tallyho! (13 November 2017)

HBroom said:



			Hello,

I am hoping someone will be able to give me some advice in regards to stopping my horse from taking the bit and running with it. He is a 17 year old Irish Sport Horse and is normally perfect to hack out on and stops and starts when I ask. But today when I rode out with 3 friends and had a canter, he dropped his head, took the bit and ran. He pulled so hard I almost came out of my seat and really struggled to bring his head up and stop him. He did it twice more, each time getting harder to stop. Once we had slowed down he was back to listening to me and being the perfect ride; no jogging or throwing his head and didn't at all try to go faster.

We haven't had a fast ride in a couple months, so I'm unsure if it was just him being overexcited at us finally having a canter/gallop? I am not a hugely confident rider due to having a horse bolt with me a few years back and landing me in hospital, so when I go fast, that's always at the back of my mind. Maybe I'm too tense in my seat and that causes him to run away from me or I'm too harsh with my hands, so he drops his head to relieve the pressure? 

I'm wondering whether having more frequent fast rides would help him to calm down, as when I first bought him we would have a canter almost every ride and he was a gent. So much so he slowed to a walk when a horse bolted in front of him. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!
		
Click to expand...

Firstly I would ask what bit you are using and then how you were bringing his head up?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (13 November 2017)

GirlFriday said:



			Sorry I missed that the bit is a Waterford, some horses do like them and respond well.  It's not a bike chain(!), the links will be solid, I expect.  I did once decide to use a PeeWee bit after a Clydesdale ran away with me in a panic.  She really like that bit and responded well to it, it provided brakes and steering.  I later lent it to an eventer friend for her inexperienced horse to teach him steering and slowing, both horse and rider liked the bit.  It is another to use with a curb.
		
Click to expand...


----------

